# Early stage questions



## txta (Jul 18, 2006)

...


----------



## txta (Jul 18, 2006)

ok i read about everything on this forum to answer as many questions as possible.  now i can probably ask a real question.

the monster is a female, seems like it just started to flower because there are a few incredibly spikey buds from the branches for the top 1/3 of the plant.  the thing is huge at like 7 feet in the air..  how far into flowering do u guys think it is and how long is it until harvest?


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 18, 2006)

"what i have found myself is a bunch of plants..." 
You _found_ some plants?
You didn't grow them yourself?
If that's the case, leave them alone.  Someone went to a lot of time and trouble growing, it's not right for you to come along and steal them.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2006)

If you _"found"_ them, leave 'em the hell alone. They aren't yours. Most likely someone is/has "worked" for months to cultivate them to this point. 
  Speaking from past experience, there is nothing more disheartening or disappointing, than to go to your patch one day, only to find it stolen after months of back breaking labor.
  You don't want to steal them. All the information you need to grow your own is right here. You'll be much more satisfied smokin' your very own, than you will risking the bad karma and guilt from stealing someone elses work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*I can only say that if you found them they are not yours and you should leave them alone. You will find that most if not all the members on this forum will tell you the same thing "LEAVE THEM ALONE"! *


----------



## txta (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## txta (Jul 18, 2006)

think this bud is rdy if it looks like this? or should it be growing longer?


----------

